# Harmony Farms Healthy and Holistic Cat food



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I found this food at the grocery store (Stop & Shop, I live in Massachusetts) and thought I'd share it and see what you guys think.

I'm trying to get Col. Mustard to put up a few grams, so I bought the one with 18% fat, but they also have the Indoor Recipe with 15% fat.

The ingredients looked good to me and maybe some of the people who are having difficult finding the other recommended food will find this at theirs grocery store as well.

here it goes:

Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe


Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oats, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Rye, Menhaden Fish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Alfalfa Meal, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Eggs, Whole Cranberries, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Whole Carrots, Canola Oil, Yeast Culture, Apples, Potassium Chloride, Sea Salt, Blueberries, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bacillus Subtilis, Bifodo-bacterium Thermophilum, Bifidobacterium Longum, Enterococcus Faecium, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Proteinate (Source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Proteinate (Source of Chelated Iron), Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganese Proteinate (Source of Chelated Manganese), Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (Source of Vitamin A), Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Proteinate (Source of Chelated Copper), Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Rosemary Extract, Folic Acid, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (Source of Iodine), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite.

Guranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	34.0%	min
Crude Fat	18.0%	min
Crude Fiber	3.5%	max
Moisture	10.0%	max
Ash	6.5%	max

Indoor Formula Recipe

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Cellulose, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Whole Carrots, Peas, Alfalfa Meal, Ground Flaxseed, Cranberries, Blueberries, Apples, Canola Oil, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Mannanoligosaccharides, Rosemary Extract, Citric Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (natural source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Proteinate (source of Chelated Iron), Copper Proteinate (source of Chelated Copper), Manganese Proteinate (source of Chelated Manganese), Potassium Proteinate (source of Chelated Potassium), Cobalt Proteinate (source of Chelated Cobalt), Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of Iodine), Sodium Selenite, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bacillus Subtilis, Bifodobacterium Thermophilum, Bifodobacterium Longum, Enterococcus Faecium.

Guranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	32.0%	min
Crude Fat	15.0%	min
Crude Fiber	4.5%	max
Moisture	10.0%	max
Ash	7.0%	max
Magnesium	0.10%	max
Taurine	0.15%	max
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*	0.2%	min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids*	2.75%	min


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They look fine to me- not the best, but definitely not the worst. The 18% fat would be great for trying to add weight.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

